# Wildwood 19BH ANY FEED BACK



## vbfirefighter (Feb 13, 2007)

I am looking at the wildwood 19bh, and have read the forum about the problems with forest river products, but has anyone owned, or currently owns one and can you give me your opinion of this model.

Thank you


----------



## hertig (Feb 13, 2007)

Re: Wildwood 19BH ANY FEED BACK

If it is made by Forest River, it is subject to all policies and practices which Forest River employs...  There is always a chance the one you get is 'perfect', but the odds are bigger that it will have at least some problems.  And Forest River does not seem to handle problems well.


----------



## vbfirefighter (Feb 13, 2007)

Re: Wildwood 19BH ANY FEED BACK

Ok, I'm not getting a warm "fuzzy" feeling about the wildwood, what would be a decent TT for a beginner, limited somewhat on lbs. My Toyota is rated for 5K.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 13, 2007)

Re: Wildwood 19BH ANY FEED BACK

I sell Gulf Stream's Conquest, Amerilite, Stream Lite and Sunnybrooks Sunset Creek.  Happily, I have no serious problems with any of them and when there is a problem, it is taken care of promptly.  

Nothing is perfect, how problems are fixed is one thing I look at when it comes to me selling it and giving it a good name.


----------

